# Takeda: not impressed



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

A few weeks ago I showed my hubby a Takeda I was eyeballing, not expecting to get one anytime soon. Well, guess what showed up on my door this week. Yep, the very one I was looking at AND he even got it in the perfect length for me. It was love at first sight and the hubs got a big thank you :wink:

Today after using it however, the love has evaporated. I had to force it through a stalk of celery and it didn't even cut through my mushrooms all the way. So now I'm wondering what all the hype is over? It's a very costly knife and I can't exactly send it back so, is there something I'm missing? I'm pretty bummed


----------



## James (Dec 12, 2013)

how does it look behind the edge? this thread may be helpful: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...eda-cleaver-comparison-New-vs-Old-(pic-heavy)


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 12, 2013)

If you can't return it to the retailer, perhaps an email to the manufacturer might help?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 12, 2013)

I've never been a fan of Takeda's. 

Off topic, but i'm at USAFA and will be going to CA next. You AD or the hubby?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 12, 2013)

no experience with Takeda, but when I tried to cut tomato with my newly acquired Shigefusa it was a big disappointment. It didn't cut at all. But things changed dramatically when I sharpened it. So it might be the case of non optimal OOTB edge on your Takeda


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's a pic. Best I could do on my phone


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I've never been a fan of Takeda's.
> 
> Off topic, but i'm at USAFA and will be going to CA next. You AD or the hubby?



Which base? If its here at Edwards, I'm sorry lol

Hubby is AD, 3 more years until his 20


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> no experience with Takeda, but when I tried to cut tomato with my newly acquired Shigefusa it was a big disappointment. It didn't cut at all. But things changed dramatically when I sharpened it. So it might be the case of non optimal OOTB edge on your Takeda



I was thinking that too but I don't know how to sharpen yet. I've got the stones, just haven't had time with 2 little ones that seem to be at each others throats constantly. I'm kind of afraid to try it on a $330 knife


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 12, 2013)

That must be the new grind. I kept hearing how thin behind edge they were and bought one from BST not long ago just to try it. When I inspected the knife the blade was thin , it took a good edge on stones but it was really thick behind the edge after cm or so where kuro uchi started. It was wedging more than kato, yoshikane or kochi workhorse gyutos. I didn't enjoy the rustic finish either . Being used it was cheaper than brand new but with the price tag and amount of work it required I wouldn't be happy as the first owner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 12, 2013)

Erilyn75 said:


> Here's a pic. Best I could do on my phone


Looking at this shot I'm afraid it's not the edge but thickness that makes you applying more force in order to cut.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

I did try my hand at sharpening it on the stones. Try being the operative word here. It cut the test mushroom at least lol. 

I'm so bummed about this knife. Not sure what to do. It's not even the one I wanted for Christmas but I didn't have the heart to tell that to my husband.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 12, 2013)

hm on your place I would probably send a message to Dave or Jon asking if they can tweak this knife.


----------



## jai (Dec 12, 2013)

Sell it on bst and if you cant get rid of it because your hubby bought it for you use it to practise thinning and sharpening raise the "shinogi line area " you didnt personally pay for it and with a knife that meaty it would be hard to ruin it and if you cant get it right then just send it to dave for a spa treatment. It would be well worth the money


----------



## bkdc (Dec 12, 2013)

that is one thick Takeda.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's the thinner profile Sasahona gyuto, not the big beefy one.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 12, 2013)

As far as i know the difference of Sasanoha to regular gyuto's is the height of the blade and flatter profile , the grind shold be the same


----------



## Lefty (Dec 12, 2013)

That's a nice knife, and I love that your husband would think to surprise you with it. Before Christmas, nonetheless! I say send it off to Dave or Jon, and get it in working order. Once it cuts as you had imagined, you'll be in love.


----------



## daveb (Dec 12, 2013)

Suggest you send it to LA for a ride on the wheel. Get it out soon and you may have it back for Christmas.

I routinely send new (to me) knives to Jon for a checkup and first sharpening. Have also sent knives to Dave M and to Korin. Excellent service from all. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mikemac (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't been a fan of Takeda for a few years, but thats because of issues besides the cutting edge - the edges have always been amazing. Sounds like he's getting to big for himself, and you got one in need of a tune up. IF the right person puts a tune up on your knife (Dave, Jon,...) it could easily scare you for an easy 18 months of home use.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 12, 2013)

I felt the same way about my Takeda back in the day. I found that laying the bevel flat on the stones helped. It looks like you just need a little shoulder work. I learned a bunch with that Takeda.


----------



## Anton (Dec 12, 2013)

It just needs a little bit if work; the new Takedas could use a good thinning, this one seems it came a little extra fat. It's a great steel and it will get very sharp


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 12, 2013)

Erilyn, I had a Banno Bunka from about four years ago that I just sold for that very same reason--Too thick behind the edge and wedges when cutting just about any vegetable. It was relegated to protein prep only till I found a replacement. I'll mirror what Dave B and others have said but why can't you return it? If you got it from Mark, he's excellent on handleing customers concerns, least in my experience.


----------



## aaamax (Dec 12, 2013)

Erilyn75 said:


> Here's a pic. Best I could do on my phone



Hubby bought you a 50dlr Zakuri... Lol.
but seriously, tthat looks very thick for a Takeda


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 12, 2013)

Erilyn75 said:


> Which base? If its here at Edwards, I'm sorry lol
> 
> Hubby is AD, 3 more years until his 20



Travis, but we will see what E8 brings. Might go someplace else. Yes, I've heard Edwards is "out" there.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2013)

Takeda's newer knives are screwed, nothing like he used to make before. They're way too thick behind the edge and this *IS NOT* a fix that can be done by sharpening/thinning. These knives are being forged and left too thick and/or not being ground correctly - sharpening *IS NOT* the problem. 






It's clear to me that this particular knife is one of the newer thick bevels. You can tell by the short bevel height/grind. You have to compare to older knives to see the difference. 

I'm very bummed about this problem with Takeda since I always enjoyed working on his knives - now they suck - and so does sharpening them.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking at it again, the grind doesn't seem at all like the old grind. He used to hollow the middle portion, leaving a very long "diamond" shape to the bevel into the blade face. Weird. 

I'm sure some good thinning could still turn it into a really nice piece, though.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think ill email Jon and see what he can do with it. I love that my husband saved his pennies to buy me this. It was indeed a surprise.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2013)

For reference, this is what a Takeda gyuto used to look like...

http://zknives.com/knives/knimgtmpl.shtml?/images/knives/kitchen/takeda/tkd240gypkg02.jpg


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hubby got it from Chubo. I emailed them last night but still awaiting a response. Not sure if I can send it back now that I tried my hand at sharpening.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2013)

Erilyn75 said:


> Thanks guys. I think ill email Jon and see what he can do with it. I love that my husband saved his pennies to buy me this. It was indeed a surprise.




I'm sorry to have crapped on your gift (& thread). It was indeed a nice gesture from your husband and I hope that this works out for you.


----------



## Anton (Dec 12, 2013)

I think Jon or Dave can probably tweak this guy to give you what you expected


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2013)

Anton said:


> I think Jon or Dave can probably tweak this guy to give you what you expected




I vote for Jon


----------



## Lefty (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, I'm voting for Dave. It's now tied. Hahaha


----------



## Asteger (Dec 12, 2013)

I have no experience with these knives (don't like the big clunky looks of them) but seeing that photo of the edge I'd definitely agree with DaveM. Totally short bevels and fat behind the edge. They're leaving lots and lots of work for the customer do - perhaps this saves them work themselves - and looks like lots of heavy work on coarse stones is in order to get the right angles. I'd even send an email to Takeda asking - hint, hint - what they'd suggest as the knife's not close to being in the right condition to use, which is what it should be more or less when it's sold. It's right for them to assume their customers can handle some stuff, but this looks like too much.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

Given the cost, I didn't expect to have to do anything with it. I may have to sell my kidney to fix it lol


----------



## Anton (Dec 12, 2013)

Definitely reach out to maker/seller first


----------



## JBroida (Dec 12, 2013)

for what its worth, if i were to do something to it, there would be a heck of a lot less kurouchi


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

JBroida said:


> for what its worth, if i were to do something to it, there would be a heck of a lot less kurouchi



I know  

It may be my only choice though if it can't be returned. I just hate that its pretty much useless give the money spent.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 12, 2013)

Erilyn, I would not fret. Shoshi Takeda will fix the problem but I can't believe Chubo knives should stand behind their product. It hasn't been sharpened yet, right?


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 12, 2013)

To try an keep you from feeling bad about this purchase, I have been in the same boat several times. I have one knife that I really like the way it looks, but that's about all it's good for. It's way too thick for vegetables, carrots and potatoes "crack" when you try to cut them up. Want to cut an onion in half, forgetaboutit. You're looking at the ultimate wedgie.

Hopefully the seller will take it back.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Erilyn, I would not fret. Shoshi Takeda will fix the problem but I can't believe Chubo knives should stand behind their product. It hasn't been sharpened yet, right?




It has. I thought it just needed to be sharpened so I made my first attempt at it last night. I knew I shoulda left it alone. I'm waiting to see what Jeremy says, then go from there.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Travis, but we will see what E8 brings. Might go someplace else. Yes, I've heard Edwards is "out" there.



It's out there in more ways than one lol. If it ever pops up on your list, go anywhere else. This base has no care for AF regs. It all about who you know and how much you pucker!


----------



## Asteger (Dec 12, 2013)

Possible suggestion to another member: I don't live in the States, but if I were near Edwards AFB I'd be happy to thin this down. Perhaps someone else might be interested. I mean, if you enjoy messing with these things and have lots of stones around that don't really see that much use because, well, you're a home cook anyway and how often can you really sharpen your knives, then why not have a go. Hehe, but if not you can ship it to one of the pro sharpeners.

For what it's worth, I had a similar reaction to my fav knife when I received it, though not so extreme and it didn't need so much work - man, too thick, this'll take some work - but took care of it et voila.



JBroida said:


> for what its worth, if i were to do something to it, there would be a heck of a lot less kurouchi



Definitely. And much better to do with that water wheel thingy-ma-bob than normal stones, time-wise at least.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually what the best fix for that knife would be is to give it to Devin. He could throw that knife back into the fire and then take that giant mechanical hammer he's got and smash the heck out it. :bladesmith:


----------



## olpappy (Dec 12, 2013)

That knife is not properly ground. You bought a kitchen knife, not a bushcrafting or woodcarving tool. Your #1 choice has to be to try to return it to the maker for replacement or remedy. It should not matter at all if you sharpened it because that knife needs to be ground properly to turn it into a useful kitchen knife.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone know why his knives have gotten worst. Are they just easier to pump out that way. It is a real shame. Erilyn sorry to hear this but if it is any comfort I've had similar things happen quite a few times. There have been more then a few knives that I've been very excited about then when they arrived I was very disappointed.


----------



## panda (Dec 12, 2013)

What's unique about Takeda is that it caves in on the middle part of the blade, that's from the manufacturing process and in your cade they didn't finish that part, I would demand an exchange. I just got a brand new one myself and while the 'grind' is not ideal, at least the blade itself was fine.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm still waiting to hear back :/


----------



## XooMG (Dec 12, 2013)

Good luck. The profile concept itself seems to be OK, or even advantageous in some circumstances, but it seems a lot of blades are coming out too thick and don't lend themselves well to thinning on stones.

Just for fun, try emailing Mr. Takeda with short-form English asking what the problem is. Tell him you can cut well with other knives but the Takeda gets stuck easily, and some sharpeners have told you the blade is too thick behind the edge. Ask what he thinks is wrong, and if it can be fixed. He seems like a decent fellow and his English is good by Japanese standards. Even if you return it, perhaps some insight from the maker would be useful.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 13, 2013)

first it needs to be sharpened by someone who knows what they are doing. Secondly don't buy Takeda.


----------



## zitangy (Dec 13, 2013)

XooMG said:


> Good luck. The profile concept itself seems to be OK, or even advantageous in some circumstances, but it seems a lot of blades are coming out too thick and don't lend themselves well to thinning on stones.
> 
> Just for fun, try emailing Mr. Takeda with short-form English asking what the problem is. Tell him you can cut well with other knives but the Takeda gets stuck easily, and some sharpeners have told you the blade is too thick behind the edge. Ask what he thinks is wrong, and if it can be fixed. He seems like a decent fellow and his English is good by Japanese standards. Even if you return it, perhaps some insight from the maker would be useful.




IF shipping from USA to Japan is not prohibitive, I wld ship it to him to have it fixed. Shipping from Japan is not expensive. Before that email to him. I can't truly judge just from the picture as there is no reference as to the size of the choil.

Who knows.. he may give you a new one, grinded to the way you like it.

He is quite proficient in English and will respond in a curt manner; at least form my experience. I attribute it to the fact that English is not his first language.

I am enjoying his Miorishi deba.. which acts as a Petty knife 180mm double sided and may check out his double sided Deba. ( when available next year) It' s really an "ugly" looking knife to some people and to some rustic, and it really cuts and I like my knife to be unpretentious, ugly looking and cuts like a ...........

Rgds
d

Any maker worth his salt would take problems with his products seriously.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 13, 2013)

Erilyn75 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear back :/



I do believe he is doing a knife show right now. You can probably get a better response by contacting him on his facebook page. just look up Shosui Takeda


----------



## labor of love (Dec 13, 2013)

i would love to hear from takeda what the actual reason is for changing over to the new grind. i see no real advantage in using it. i wonder if you can "request"an old grind,if you order direct?


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 13, 2013)

It's the same old story- too big too fast. He's passing off the work to other guys, who don't have the experience, due to high demand. Some guys- like carter- just charge more. Others try and pump out more knives to make up for the lack of supply. There's probably a good metaphor regarding cut corners and knives, but I can't think of one right now for the life of me...


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 13, 2013)

I just sent an email through his website (I hope it was the right one) http://shop.niimi.okayama.jp/kajiya/en/index_e.html. If I don't hear back ill try FB.

A side thought: Why does most everything go through FB now days?


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 13, 2013)

It's free? It notifies you out the ass when somebody just looks at something you posted, and now you can email, call, make an omelette, and get a quote on your car insurance through FB.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 13, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> It's free? It notifies you out the ass when somebody just looks at something you posted, and now you can email, call, make an omelette, and get a quote on your car insurance through FB.



LOL! If it would only clean my house....


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeremy got back with me. He said what you all have been saying about it being thick behind the edge. Recommended thinning the blade and also recommended Dave for that service 

He said if it's still wedging or I'm not happy with it after trying to thin or sharpen at a lesser angle, I can return it for another Sasahona or a different knife altogether. 

So, anyone want a project? Pretty please with a sweet little cherry on top?


----------



## Lefty (Dec 13, 2013)

Nicely done Chubo. 


Oh, and not me. I just thinned a Takeda last week....


----------



## mikemac (Dec 13, 2013)

_Nah...go for the replacement...fast


_


Erilyn75 said:


> Jeremy got back with me. He said what you all have been saying about it being thick behind the edge. Recommended thinning the blade and also recommended Dave for that service
> 
> He said if it's still wedging or I'm not happy with it after trying to thin or sharpen at a lesser angle, I can return it for another Sasahona or a different knife altogether.
> 
> So, anyone want a project? Pretty please with a sweet little cherry on top?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 13, 2013)

panda said:


> What's unique about Takeda is that it caves in on the middle part of the blade, that's from the manufacturing process and in your cade they didn't finish that part, I would demand an exchange. I just got a brand new one myself and while the 'grind' is not ideal, at least the blade itself was fine.



I noticed this, but just figured it wasn't the normal tall gyuto. Anyone else have one of the sasonohas for reference? 

It looks like He's getting a very acute edge, but wow, did you see the shoulders on that guy? That's linebacker material...


edit** after looking at it on my laptop and not the celly, the concavity is there, slightly. Honestly, thinning the high shoulders wouldn't just move them back, but blend them into the slight concavity, making it a mess...


----------



## bkultra (Dec 13, 2013)

I would exchange this knife since it was offered to you. Could it be fixed?... Yes. Will it be the same knife or the knife you originally wanted/ordered?... No.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 13, 2013)

Throw it back, but ask to see a choil shot of the replacement to save yourself the hassle of dealing with this again.


----------



## pitonboy (Dec 13, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I vote for Jon



Hahahahahahahaha
Make Dave do it!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 13, 2013)

You're right, it wouldn't be the same the knife after all the work that is needed to make it serviceable, IF it can even be done. Not to mention the additional cost to have it done. I think I'll email him and ask to return it. Any recommendations on a good wa handle from there to exchange it with?


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, my screen just blew up with message notifications and offers to thin. Thank you guys, you're truly the best! Do you think I should try it? Would it end up being significantly different?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 13, 2013)

Eryilyn, You'd be best to send it back. sure you can get it thinned but why would you. Just tell the seller that the knife isn't acceptable and you'd like to return it.


----------



## echerub (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree that your best option is to send it back. Then, if you want a direct replacement, get choil shots before they send it out to you. Otherwise go with another option.

I don't know if the seller has them in-stock, but at least from what I've seen in-person at a store around here, the kiritsuke-gyutos have the thin geometry that Takeda's knives used to have. The gyutos and sosanohas seem to have moved towards the thick end with big shoulders.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 13, 2013)

I have many of his knives, have bought tye 1st one maybe 12-15 years ago and the last one about 2 years ago. I can say for certain that much like myself he gets fatter every year.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 14, 2013)

I would suggest exchanging it for another knife, honestly. None of the recent Takeda choil shots I've seen have given me any confidence that they are good cutters. The old ones rocked, so it's a real shame.


----------



## panda (Dec 14, 2013)

getting it thinned would make it cut better, but you still would not get the full benefit of having a takeda. i say exchange it for either an upto standard takeda or something else entirely.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 14, 2013)

when I said "another knife," i meant "another brand of knife." Unfortunately, Chubo doesn't have a great selection. Nenox maybe? It might need to be sharpened, but it will be thin.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok I have 2 options. I can send the knife back to Jeremy for another knife or I can send it to Takeda. I just got an email from him asking that I send it to him. I'm leaning toward that, what do you think?


----------



## panda (Dec 14, 2013)

first, ask jeremy if he has another in stock that is not a lazy afternoon special. if not, send it to takeda to have it hammered down and reground.


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 14, 2013)

I'd return it to Takeda, the fact that he has acknowledged the that there is an issue, I'm sure he'd be eager to make it right.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 14, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I'd return it to Takeda, the fact that he has acknowledged the that there is an issue, I'm sure he'd be eager to make it right.



+1


----------



## vlad8 (Dec 14, 2013)

i had similar experience even after thinning it does not perform as good as my gesshin ginga. I say buy something else.


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 14, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I'd return it to Takeda, the fact that he has acknowledged the that there is an issue, I'm sure he'd be eager to make it right.


+2


----------



## daveb (Dec 14, 2013)

Has a full refund been discussed? A mulligan on this one seems like your best option. If refund is not in cards I would be done with Chobaco (sp?) and +another on going right to Takeda.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 16, 2013)

Id send it to Takeda. If anyone can turn that sucker into a razorblade, it would be him. I hoep he's sorry about putting out crap knives lately and goes back to his old ways. I really want to try one of his stainless but am scared that its all poopoo.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 16, 2013)

It's going in the mail today. I about had a fit when I saw the shipping prices. Why does it cost less to ship to the US than it does from the US? I think our postal service needs an overhaul!


----------



## rdmalak (Dec 16, 2013)

Erilyn75 said:


> It's going in the mail today. I about had a fit when I saw the shipping prices. Why does it cost less to ship to the US than it does from the US? I think our postal service needs an overhaul!



You should try shipping from or in Canada if you think the US is expensive.


----------



## JHunter (Dec 16, 2013)

rdmalak said:


> You should try shipping from or in Canada if you think the US is expensive.



Haha so true!! 7 bucks and delivered to Vancouver in 4 days from Japan, 27 and delivered in 15 from Montreal


----------



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2013)

FWIW, it costs way more than $7 to ship a knife from Japan... you are not being charged the entire cost of shipping


----------



## JHunter (Dec 16, 2013)

I can appreciate that I suppose we chalk it up to customer service then....


----------



## Justin0505 (Dec 16, 2013)

I"m a huge fan of Takeda's knives and I think that some of the criticism on new work is misplaced an due to the frothy hysteria that gets whipped up very easily whenever certain people say anything negative about a knife / maker. 

I've seen pics of a few and even used one new Takeda and all were perfectly fine. They could have benefited from some tweaking, but personally, I'd rather have my knives show up on the conservatively over vs under side of thickness. It's always easier to take metal off than put it back on... 

That said, I do believe that Takeda is starting to experience some quality control issues and that you just got a fat lemon. Choil shots, especially on forged blades can be deceptive, but yours looked pretty terrible and not like something that can or should be fixed by sharpening. It needed to be fixed with a hammer when the steel was still hot. 

Good luck with the exchange. You might try one of his original, taller shaped blades and perhaps have a better chance getting something that's been completely forged to the propper thickness.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 16, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Id send it to Takeda. If anyone can turn that sucker into a razorblade, it would be him. I hoep he's sorry about putting out crap knives lately and goes back to his old ways. I really want to try one of his stainless but am scared that its all poopoo.



Pretty sure I read he had huge issues with the stainless clad, and put it on hault...


----------



## panda (Dec 17, 2013)

off topic but i would guess takedas are not very well suited for unseasoned knife enthusiasts to begin with.. then again, it's probably a better learning experience diving into the deep end.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 17, 2013)

it looks like a 60/40 bevel and bit thick behind the edge, easy to fix if you have the right machinery, doing it by hand takes a bit longer 
i guess it thins out towars it's tip?


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 17, 2013)

sending it back is the right thing to do


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sabaki said:


> it looks like a 60/40 bevel and bit thick behind the edge, easy to fix if you have the right machinery, doing it by hand takes a bit longer
> i guess it thins out towars it's tip?



the whole guts of the knife would need to be removed to fix it by material removal.


----------



## Phip (Dec 17, 2013)

I second the advice to have Jon work on it. His shop is Japanese Knife imports. Better yet take a sharpening class with him. I think it's way too early to give up on the Takeda. Mine is a favorite knife and frankly what others are compared to in my house. I've also learned tons from using it; I began by using only the Takeda in the kitchen for a year and learned about that knife and knife work in general from that discipline. Good luck. Don't give up.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 17, 2013)

What knife do you actually want? Unless it is a Takeda then just return the knife. I am curious that Takeda would repair rather than just replace. Maybe they are all ground like yours?


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've wanted one for awhile but the price and it being carbon and a wa handle was holding me back. After a forum member sent me a big box of different knives to try out, I fell in love with the wa and carbon. He gifted me the knife and its now a pretty shade of blue 

I showed my husband the takeda awhile ago and said I should inquire about the lengths for future reference. Then got into my email and bought it. I guess he'd been saving his lunch money. <3

He's got a track record for giving bad gifts so it was a surprise


----------

